# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Krampen in vagina

## waterman0648

Hallo misschien dat iemand mij wat raad kan geven ,ik heb al sinds een ganse tijd last van krampen in de vagina ,had eerst gedacht dat het een blaasontsteking was en daar dus medicatie voor genomen maar gaat niet over
en ik heb de indruk dat het ook iets te maken heeft met de stoelgang omdat het wel wat verbeterd als ik naar het toilet ben geweest . Het komt plotseling op en is ook soms ineens verdwenen,maar zeer vervelend.Hopelijk weet iemand er meer over .Hartelijk dank bij voorbaat .

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben je hier al eens mee naar de huisarts geweest? Zoals ik jouw verhaal hier lees is er denk ik niet echt iets wat wij jou kunnen adviseren behalve een bezoekje naar de huisarts.

Hij kan je eventueel doorsturen naar een specialist om dit probleem op te lossen!

Succes!

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo Waterman,

Misschien kun je eens met je huisarts overwegen voor bekkenbodemspieroefeningen.
hiermee leer je je vagina aan te spannen en ook los te laten, waarna je je bewust wordt of jii je vagina onbewust aanspant.
Anale krampen komen ook voor en dat kun je ook oplossen met dezelfde bekkenbodemspierenoefeningen onder begeleiding van een fysiotherapeut.\

Suc6

----------

